# 1.5G Planted betta tank



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

that looks so crampt..... id remove the pots so he has some more swimming space imho


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

timme278 said:


> that looks so crampt..... id remove the pots so he has some more swimming space imho


There's a lot more space than you think. The pots are pathways to the back of the tank as well as back through the moss. He goes all over the tank. He's always patrolling and inspecting it all to make sure no one messes with his house, heh. Plenty of hiding spaces and room for him to roam.

Sark


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

timme278 said:


> that looks so crampt..... id remove the pots so he has some more swimming space imho


+1

aesthetically looks too busy as well, but i'm no expert!


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Very busy, but I like it. And as long as _he_ likes it, that's all that matters, isn't it?


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey, i really like it. bettas really dont swim much, theyre lurkers, and it looks like theres plenty of places to lurk


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

i love it!!!! looks way better than mine  have you considered making it rimless? (it'll make it easier for the filter... (i've got the same filter)


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks all for the compliments, and criticism for that matter. Input is always good.

The Marimo ball's no longer in there and the Lily will be transplanted in about a week to my new 10G tank so the front'll open up quite a bit. Sancho seems to really like the lily so I'm hoping he doesn't get too upset when I take it out.



connordude27 said:


> i love it!!!! looks way better than mine  have you considered making it rimless? (it'll make it easier for the filter... (i've got the same filter)


I thought about it but I'm still using the top that came with it. I used a Dremel to cut it to fit the Penguin filter.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Love the moss ball!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Oops...just read the moss ball was taken out....sad


----------



## Sarkazmo (Jun 22, 2009)

Phoe, stupidity overwhelmed me and that Marimo ball is in another Betta tank, hopefully recovering. I damaged it pretty badly by mistake so I'm hoping that it'll recover in the other tank... I'm going to be getting more Marimos though. I love them, I love the mythology, the history, the festival, there's very little NOT to love with Marimo balls.

Anyone know where I can get 1/2" to 1" Marimo? I'd love to get a couple smaller even, if I could just find some! Heh.

Sark


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

The Swap & Shop section of this message board is a good place to look. Here is a link for some especially small ones: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/89068-marimo-balls-2-a.html

And some regular sized ones: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/88393-marimo-balls.html


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Planted tank! I bet the betta loves the pots to hide in. Have you thought twice about leaving the lilly? I really love it in there. Plus more plants means healthier, happier betta.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

this is really tempting me just to move my driftwood out and make a crazy jungle


----------

